# Mr. & Mrs. Jones Beach USA Aug. 9 ? Muscle Beach East



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr. & Mrs. Jones Beach USA Aug. 9 – Muscle Beach East By Joe Pietaro ATOMIC Fitness CEO and Chairman of the Board Steve Michalik announce that the Dan Lurie and Steve Michalik 2009 Mr. & Ms. Jones Beach USAcharity fundraiser will benefit the LI2DAYWALK Breast Cancer Organization and UCPN. The 2nd Annual Return to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

